# Hitchhikers Guide anniversary free game!



## Pyan (Mar 11, 2014)

For its 30th anniversary, the BBC has released an online version of the classic 1984 The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy game, based on Douglas Adams' book of the same name   


BBC Radio 4 Extra - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy Game - 30th Anniversary Edition


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 11, 2014)

Episode one of the radio series is also on BBC iplayer for the next 4 days. First time it's been on the radio in about a decade.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hitchhiker's Guide,now this a real blast from the past, text only adventure games, just words, no fancy new fangled graphics.
In the far off days of yore I would play Level Nine & Infocom games on my Amiga 500+, wow one whole megabyte of RAM with 3.5 inch floppy discs, no hard drive, had to load the Workbench operating system from floppy every time. 
They could be very good or very frustrating depending on how well the programs parser was built, this was the bit of the game that interpreted your written commands.
Both L9 & Info were cutting edge in this field, my all time favourite was "Snowball" which took place on board an interstellar ship, it took me ages to finish.


----------

